# Shot Blasting



## Moomie (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anybody know a rough estimate of the square foot cost for shot blasting?
Or what it would cost to rent the equipment and do it your self. Is this something fairly easy to do yourself?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 3, 2008)

IF you intend to install a floor coating over the floor DO NOT SHOT BLAST.

You can go to home depot rental or Lowes rental and rent a DIAMOND GRINDER that will accomplish the same task for MUCH LESS.

BUT if you really want a floor shot blasted Plan on $2-3 per Square foot with a minimum of $750 - $1000

Guys that have invested in this equipment will rarely do this cheap.


----------

